# Getting the most out of your webcam



## Zaepian (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't seem to find the camera settings in OBS Studio on Mac. Do they not yet exist? Or am I blind?
My c920's autofocus is killing me on my creative stream and I desperately want to shut it off.
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Zaepian (Apr 25, 2016)

For anyone that comes here after me seeking a resolution, I've found a fix outside of OBS. There's a FREE app in the Mac App Store that gives you control of your web cam. It allowed me to not only shut off autofocus, but also adjust the white balance and most other settings discussed earlier in this forum. Here's a link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/logitech-camera-settings/id638332853?mt=12


----------



## amsyar ZeRo (Apr 26, 2016)

@Zaepian Hello!I use that too!


----------



## Jay Roosa (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for that info.  We've been using an older Logitech C310 and this software seems to work for it too since there wasn't a compatible Mac version of the software for the 310.  Not much is enabled, but I can turn off the auto white balance.  That auto white balance killed us in a streaming test we did where the cam kept shifting between indoor and outdoor setting in a window filled room.  Now if I could get the auto exposure to shut off we would be golden.


----------

